# 39th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saturday, April 25, 2009- 10am-5pm

Chicano Park Under The Bridge...It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego. 

Who's going? 

Get there EARLY if you plan to attend! 

FREE MENUDO THE NEXT DAY AT Luzitas Taco Shop! 

We will kick off "The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo" the following day. :biggrin:*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 12 2009, 05:59 PM~12683792
> *Saturday, April 25, 2009- 10am-5pm
> 
> Chicano Park Under The Bridge...It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego.
> ...


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

cool


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 12 2009, 08:49 PM~12685593
> *cool
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 12 2009, 05:59 PM~12683792
> *Saturday, April 25, 2009- 10am-5pm
> 
> Chicano Park Under The Bridge...It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego.
> ...


*


INDIVIDUALS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.....!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:*


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

The LADIES will be there...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Any pix or links from last year???


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  I WILL BE THERE MEMO A.V DUKES


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 14 2009, 01:59 PM~12703187
> *Any pix or links from last year???
> *



Right Here on my website!  

http://www.xavierthexman.com/gallery/index...vel=album&id=68


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 14 2009, 03:37 PM~12704697
> *Right Here on my website!
> 
> http://www.xavierthexman.com/gallery/index...vel=album&id=68
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

STRICTLY FAMILY CC from los angeles will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i heard there's a menudo @ luzitas the next day(sunday) :dunno: :dunno: 









uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

Tiempo cc from vegas will be there


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GREAT PLACE 2 VISIT :biggrin:


----------



## Tiempo Car Club (Aug 9, 2008)

damm that day is our xv aniversary dance, gonna be busy all day :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:31 AM~12900893
> *GREAT PLACE 2 VISIT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 12 2009, 07:59 PM~12683792
> *Saturday, April 25, 2009- 10am-5pm</span>
> 
> Chicano Park Under The Bridge...It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego.
> ...


*

<span style=\'color:turquoise\'>USE TO LIVE IN OCEANSIDE, CA FOR A FEW YEARS....I'VE ATTENDED THIS CELEBRATION B4 & IT'S BADASS....DAMN, I MISS THE LOWRIDIN' SCENE IN CALI.....

WISH U EVEN MORE SUCCESS ON THIS EVENT THAN U ALREADY HAVE :thumbsup:  *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiempo Car Club (Aug 9, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Good to know..ill be there in my old school mini truck :biggrin: Last year was packed!...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 8 2009, 09:22 PM~12946511
> *Good to know..ill be there in my old school mini truck  :biggrin:  Last year was packed!...
> 
> 
> ...



NICE pics!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## el mendigo (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 12 2009, 06:59 PM~12683792
> *Saturday, April 25, 2009- 10am-5pm
> 
> Chicano Park Under The Bridge...It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego.
> ...


*
JUST II LOWW C.C. AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY OF SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE.. WILL BE AT LUZITAS TO GOOD PLACE TO CHILL..*


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

ILL B DER AGAIN LOOKN 4WARD 2 IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

ORALE COMPAS AY NOS GUACHAMOS CHICANO PARK Y LUZITAS TACO SHOP


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 8 2009, 09:22 PM~12946511
> *Good to know..ill be there in my old school mini truck  :biggrin:  Last year was packed!...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

A few more from last year...
































Xavier please make sure the sun comes out this year :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

t t t


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

pacific coast,
A few more from last year...
































Xavier please make sure the sun comes out this year :biggrin:


I'LL ASK GOD AND SEE WHAT HE SAYS....... :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX WAS THERE LAST YEAR HOPING TO GO AGAIN THIS YEAR. EXCELLENT SHOW!!! TRYING TO MOTIVATE OTHER CLUBS FROM EL PASO TO MAKE THE TRIP. LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX AND IMPALA'S CC 
SAN JOSE CA GET MENTIONED FOR THE LONG DISTANCE DRIVE TO THE EVENT IN STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 12 2009, 05:59 PM~12683792
> *Saturday, April 25, 2009- 10am-5pm
> 
> Chicano Park Under The Bridge...It's going to be another Firme Day In San Diego.
> ...


*
Already got my airplane ticket  :thumbsup: ONE BAD ASS EVENT!*


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 18 2009, 02:56 PM~13041083
> *Already got my airplane ticket  :thumbsup: ONE BAD ASS EVENT!
> *



BRING THE CAR!!! :biggrin: 

Another Party at Conejo's! lol


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

GET READY FOR THIS ONE!!!  IT'S GONNA BE BIGGER THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 1 2009, 09:29 PM~13148327
> *GET READY FOR THIS ONE!!!    IT'S GONNA BE BIGGER THIS YEAR!!!
> *


& get there early :biggrin: A few more from last year...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 1 2009, 09:29 PM~13148327
> *GET READY FOR THIS ONE!!!    IT'S GONNA BE BIGGER THIS YEAR!!!
> *


WE'RE MORE THAN READY FOR THIS SHOW....ACTUALLY IS MANDATORY IN OUR CLUB TO BE THERE IN FULL FORCE !!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

T T T


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin: For the folks double posting on this topic!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's the poster


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nu Image C.C. will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 8 2009, 06:06 PM~13521775
> *STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *



q-vole richie


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

X-MAN'S MENUDO THE NEXT DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 8 2009, 08:22 PM~13523455
> *q-vole richie
> *


Q-vole John nos vemos.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I Highly recommend getting there EARLY if you want to bring your car. :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC FROM EL PASO TX
MAKING THE TRIP AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Its been 3 years since I have been back there.. WOW I cant wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

The line from last year...
























Bout 10 more days :biggrin:


----------



## STKNIMPALA (Apr 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 15 2009, 07:07 PM~13588301
> *The line from last year...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

GROUPE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE STRONG ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Some of us will be making the trek down there again this year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We had a good time last year there and especially at the Rabbits after party :biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

ONE MORE WEEK FELLAS..........!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 17 2009, 09:05 PM~13611775
> *we are ready*


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING NC SAN DIEGO :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Apr 19 2009, 01:29 AM~13619792
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING NC SAN DIEGO :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



Please leave the Machineguns at home.  

6AM move in!


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 19 2009, 09:28 PM~13626551
> *Please leave the Machineguns at home.
> 
> 6AM move in!
> *


R U SHURE ITS CHICANO PARK,,,, J/K,,,WE WILL C U THERE XMAN :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRY FEE, FOR CARS AND BIKES :angry:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Klique from OXC will be there with the 59


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 19 2009, 11:37 PM~13627622
> *Klique from OXC will be there with the 59
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE LEAVE THE CAR AT HOME ITS GOING TO BE PACKED, BUT THERES PLENTY OF SPACE FOR HER,,, :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Apr 19 2009, 10:32 PM~13627187
> *HOW MUCH IS THE ENTRY FEE, FOR CARS AND BIKES :angry:
> *



$20! 

See you Saturday Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Yo Hot wheels see you there my brother :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

TTT
less than 48 hrs..


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

CHEVY JOHN LATIN PRIDE CC
FROM EL PASO TX IS ATTENDING SHOW 
AGAIN THIS YEAR. TAKING OUR STORY CC
TO SEE THE SHOW AND EXPERIENCE CHICANO PARK
LOOK FOR BOTH CLUBS ON SATURDAY.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

partaking in this little shindig...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Apr 23 2009, 01:13 PM~13668114
> *CHEVY JOHN  LATIN PRIDE CC
> FROM EL PASO TX IS ATTENDING SHOW
> AGAIN THIS YEAR.  TAKING OUR STORY CC
> ...



:thumbsup: orale!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

for those that stay the night.......................

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469634


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 16 2009, 08:51 PM~13601729
> *Some of us will be making the trek down there again this year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: We had a good time last year there and especially at the Rabbits after party :biggrin:  :420:  :420:
> *



ILL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 13 2009, 03:40 PM~13563868
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE
> *


I HOPE 2 MAKE IT IN THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 24 2009, 12:01 AM~13674534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

tomorrow :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Apr 20 2009, 08:25 PM~13635907
> *Yo Hot wheels see you there my brother  :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME, U KNOW WE WILL BE UP AND WAITING!!!! WHAT TIME YOU GONNA ROLL DOWN??

TTT!!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

----------forecast for sat.------------
Saturday...Cloudy in the morning...becoming partly cloudy. Slight chance of showers. Highs 61 to 66. Light winds becoming southwest 15 mph with gusts to 30 mph in the afternoon. Chance of measurable precipitation 20 percent.
Yo Xavier a little sun would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TIME TO DO THE SUNDANCE TO BRING SUM SUNSHINE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Apr 24 2009, 01:45 PM~13679052
> *CALL ME, U KNOW WE WILL BE UP AND WAITING!!!! WHAT TIME YOU GONNA ROLL DOWN??
> 
> TTT!!!
> *


My brotha i need your # again. I should be in line by 5 am or so.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

en la madre , sera cierto el pronostico?


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Some pics I snapped at the park...


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

damm!!!, firme pics Guero!!!!
keep them coming. :0 :0 


looks like i missed out :banghead: 

oh well menudo tomorrow.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

FIRME ASS EVENT MY FIRST TIME EVER GOING AND I WILL BE THEIR NEXT YEAR AGAIN.... LOTS OF THINGS TO DO WITH THE FAMILY, IF YOU NEVER BEEN THEIR YOU GUYS ARE MISSING OUT..... TTT....


GOODTIMES CC


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks like it was bigger this year


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

GREAT TURN OUT!!!WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

NICE PICS FELLAS!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 25 2009, 08:13 PM~13689825
> *NICE PICS FELLAS!!!
> *


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

LOSCALLES HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

WE CAME 500+ MILES AND HAD A GOOD TIME AS USUAL :biggrin: THANKS TO OUR SAN DIEGO CHAPTER FOR SHOWING US SOME LOVE AND TAKING CARE OF US, AS WELL AS ALL OF THE GENTE IN S.D. WE HAD A GOOD TIME THIS WEEKEND


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for your support of Chicano Park.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 26 2009, 05:14 PM~13695401
> *Thanks for your support of Chicano Park.
> *


It was a great event. Lots to see, buy, eat, listen to, etc. etc. etc. We all had a great time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE I MISSED A GREAT SHOW, :angry: :angry:....BUT NEXT YEAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*FIRME PICTURES KEEP THEM COMING*


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*WE HAD A BLAST*


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*FIRME PICTURES MEÑO*


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice [pictures!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

NICE PICS FELLAS!!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

The event was well organized & we had lots of sun. TY Amigos CC for the hard work.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Orale, nice pics Homies!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Had a great time out there good food and great people.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

I THINK I SAID IT BEFORE, YOU VATOS FROM SOUTHERN CALIFAS GOT SOME OF THE BADDEST RIDES. :worship


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*SUM FIRME ASS FLICKs.... BAD ASS SHOW LOTs OF FIRME RIDES..*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

El Show en El Chicano Park:: :worship: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

More pix...








the X man.. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

PICS FROM CHICANO PARK
SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA

LATIN PRIDE CC / OUR STORY CC 
EL PASO TX


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

gotta give you props highlife, coming all that way and driving your shit. Nice ass ride.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Esto todo Guero ,thanks for yur comments. 


> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 29 2009, 04:50 PM~13733940
> *gotta give you props highlife, coming all that way and driving your shit. Nice ass ride.
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Los compas de LATIN PRIDE CC / OUR STORY CC de El Paso TX , si que se le rifaron :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS GOT THERE EARLY SATURDAY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.....AND HAD SOME CARNE ASADA......!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

AFTER A NIGHT OF CAMPING OUT AT THE PARK WE HAD SOME MENUDO EARLY IN THE MORNING......AND STARTED TO CLEAN DA RANFLAS........!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THE LADIES HAD A GREAT TIME...GREAT SHOW...GREAT TO SEE ALL OUR FRIENDS OUT THERE ENJOYING A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN SAN DIEGO...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

MORE TOMORROW...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

DAMMMMMM! FIRME PICS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 29 2009, 10:46 PM~13737674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Hypnotic i like your new int :biggrin: a few clubs in attendance...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

more...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics Pacific Coast, Kolorado and Hypnotiq! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 3 2009, 11:52 PM~13776628
> *Nice pics Pacific Coast, Kolorado and Hypnotiq! Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@May 3 2009, 11:54 PM~13776011
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@May 6 2009, 07:41 PM~13808346
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Pics coming soon


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@May 1 2009, 12:50 PM~13756159
> *Hypnotic i like your new int :biggrin:  a few clubs in attendance...
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU PACIFIC COAST...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 4 2009, 12:52 AM~13776628
> *Nice pics Pacific Coast, Kolorado and Hypnotiq! Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU...I LUV TAKING THE PICTURES...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@May 20 2009, 09:50 AM~13946265
> *Pics coming soon
> *


still haven't posted the ones from the indoor show!
:dunno: :dunno: 



:uh: :uh: :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 20 2009, 08:47 PM~13952734
> *still haven't posted the ones from the indoor show!
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


I did,the camera messed up and I posted what I had :dunno:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll post the rest later


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

right on!! firme pics.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

does anyone know if this show is happening next year and when. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Nov 8 2009, 11:41 AM~15598183
> *does anyone know if this show is happening next year and when.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



every year in April


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 9 2009, 09:21 AM~15605875
> *every year in April
> *



APRIL 24TH


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@May 9 2009, 08:49 PM~13839520
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

video :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm-zb_DWtXk


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC AND OUR STORY CC FROM EL PASO TX

GET SMALL MENTION IN STREETLOW MAGAZINE

AT CHICANO PARK DAY SAN DIEGO CA 2009


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

Orale Exelent :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

''STYLISTICS'' LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE GEVING 
SUPPORT TO R BROTHERS FROM ''STYLISTICS'' SAN DIEGO SHAPTER


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

